# Andrea Otto verstorben



## didi33 (4 Juli 2022)

​


----------



## TNT (4 Juli 2022)

Boah ich krieg grad Gänsehaut am ganzen Körper 🥺

Ruhe in Frieden Andrea


----------



## SissyMFan (4 Juli 2022)

Möge sie in Frieden ruhen! 🕯️


----------



## tvgirlslover (4 Juli 2022)

Ruhe in Frieden, Andrea


----------



## ferdibier58 (4 Juli 2022)

Doch nicht in ihrem Alter!

Das ist schockierend. 
Ich bin ehrlich sprachlos.


----------



## Big*Ben (4 Juli 2022)

Rest in Peace 😢


----------



## buck danny (4 Juli 2022)

🕯️🕯️🕯️


----------



## Nastyghost (4 Juli 2022)

Sehr, sehr traurige Nachricht.....


----------



## TNT (4 Juli 2022)

Sie hat mich (bin ja aus Bayern) beinah jeden Abend beim Essen begleitet, ich mochte sie echt gerne, eine sehr sympathische Frau.
Traurig echt traurig


----------



## SPAWN (5 Juli 2022)

R.I.P Andrea

I hob Wasser in de Augn und mia is grod voll Übel.

Aois erdenklich guade für de Hinterbliebenen

Mfg


----------



## SteveJ (5 Juli 2022)

Sehr tragische Geschichte… 😥
Die Tochter ist erst 8 oder 9 (2013 geboren)…
Ich wünsche den Angehörigen viel Kraft…


----------

